# دائرة تحكم عن بعد عن طريق موجات الراديو



## matrix_rbg (29 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أريد دائرة تحكم عن بعد في الروبوت عن طريق موجات الراديو

في انتظار الردود


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مارس 2011)

فى هذا الرابط
Elektronika.ba - Radio control on 27 MHz circuit schematics


----------

